# Short(s) in track



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the best way to locate a short in the track on a layout. I have a Aristo-Craft Train Engineer CRE-55470 system and the recever keep clicking one the overload protection (I think that is what it is) when I turn it on thus supplying no power to the rails.

I know some of you will say the solution to the problem is to go battery or go live-steam but that is not possible at this time.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I assume you've looked at the track and don't see a cause. 

Remove all your rolling stock and turn on the power, still clicking? Then it's wires or track. No clicking? Then add one car/loco at a time until the problem returns. 

If that doesn't work, then you'll probably need to isolate sections of track until you find the bug. 

I have a beautiful Sierra (REA) SP observation that shorted out everytime I tried, even ripped out a bunch of wires, but still shorts....... making a nice shelf Queen! 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would remove all equipment from the track first. Make sure you have the Aristo system hooked up correctly also. Receiver must have plus to plus and Neg to Neg. Later RJD


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

If you can get the power supply by itself to pump out a steady 10 A or so of short circuit current, you can use a millivolmeter along the track to see where the voltage is lowest from rail to rail. Start at the track feeds and start moving along the track. The short should be where the largest voltage drop occurs. 

If you have multiple feeds, you can try a clamp-on ammeter to see which feed has the highest current.


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Now if I was realy sharp I would build a gondola with a VOM to push along the track to find the problem, or better yet make a battery powerd MOW vehicle to run around the track and flash a red light at the low voltage spot(s).


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, if you want to go commando, get a FLIR and look for hot spots. I *think* that a Sony NightVision Cam sees a little to high in the IR band to work. 

Get the police to think you are growing marijuana inside and they might come out and do it for you. 8^)


----------

